# Help finding 20 (13 used) pin connector for Grundig head unit



## propav8r (Oct 25, 2021)

So my Grundig WKC 1650VD finally showed up in the mail, and the connectors on the back of the head unit are different than the picture I got of the box from the seller. It actually has a 20 pin iso connector at the top for preamp out and CD in, but 7 pins aren't populated.

Below is a picture of the rear of the head unit showing the connections. 

Can anyone post a link to a harness for this upper connector? I'd really appreciate it.










I believe this page is correct for the pinouts for this head unit, but I'm not positive.



Car Audio ISO connector pinout diagram @ pinoutguide.com



Sorry for the noob questions, I'm new to all this.


----------



## propav8r (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh now I see...it's like 3 separate connectors. 

So maybe I'd need this for the amp output: https://www.amazon.com/Prettyia-Rad...eywords=mini+iso+to+rca&qid=1639516025&sr=8-1
And this for the input: Amazon.com

Maybe?


----------



## JetBadger (Jan 4, 2021)

Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## The Collector (10 mo ago)

I have just joined the forum.

The above pinouts of the head unit look very similar to a Ford of Europe head unit (excluding the top plug pins) as indicated below which was fitted to the Ford Sierra Cosworth.


----------

